
German minister: best for Snowden to return to US - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/german-minister-best-for-snowden-to-return-to-us/2014/07/29/1c0767c8-1714-11e4-88f7-96ed767bb747_story.html
======
mladenkovacevic
Seems to me US has their hooks deep into a number of European countries making
them dance to their tune.

Right around the time Merkel was in Brazil during the World Cup meeting with
Putin and entertaining ideas of cooperation with Russia this little gem came
out in the news:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/ang...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/angela-
merkel/10964629/Angela-Merkel-does-not-want-to-complete-full-term-as-German-
chancellor.html)

Merkel later had to deny these rumours. These things don't just leak out like
that. Seems more like a message sent through the media kinda like the
Godfather telling you subtly that you might want to reconsider your recent
actions if you want to continue to operate in his neighborhood.

------
higherpurpose
Seems to me that Germany wants to wash their hands off Snowden.

